# Canon A1100IS



## ali7up (Jan 16, 2010)

my old P&S camera fell and broke last night and i am looking for a camera i can take on my vacation tomorrow so can't wait to order online. I went to my local best buy and they had this camera Canon A1100IS for $149.99. What do you guys think? or any other suggestions thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have an older Cannon and it takes good pictures. One thing I like about it is that it takes good old AAA batteries, available any where. My other cameras take a special battery so you must drag around its charger.

BG


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have on of those A1100IS's on my desk right now. Excellent camera and darn you for being able to pay less than I did!


----------

